# Marcel the shell with shoes on



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Sep 3, 2010)

Well...that's just...disturbing. mg::lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 3, 2010)

I liked her dog, Lint. :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Sep 4, 2010)

"I also have shoes and a face...so I like that about myself" :rofl:


----------

